# New LIPO battery 12,800 mah 25c 2s



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

At the LHS today , and the new Traxxas 12,800 mah lipo batteries came in WOW , I can not get over the 12,800 mah rateing . 25c and its a 2s Its really not that large in size , it fits the Traxxas line of trucks that run on the normal 7.2v stick batterys .

It was designed for the Traxxas rc trucks , so its a hardy battery for the off road rc trucks .

link 

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bi...D&P=ML


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

What is 2s? 

Chas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

2 cells in series 

Greg


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

2s means 2 cells in serial. Each lipo is 3.7v (or about 4.1v when at peak charge) so a 2s pack is 7.4, 3s would be 11.1v, 4s would be 14.8v. This pack is also known as a 1p2s pack where the p stands for parallel so if you put two of these packs in parallel you'd have a 2p2s which would be 25600mah and 7.4v 

My /guess/ is this pack is actually a 4p2s pack using 3200mah cells.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

2 cells in series 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

DEnnis, et all... Just FYI... Rick at Cordless Renovations made a special 18.5 volt, 10400 mAh Li-ion for me about a year ago and it works like a charm.... 

Powers my GP30-GP7/9 combo right smartly....


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

This Traxxas lipo battery is Dimensions: 6.1 x 1.7 x 1.8" (155 x 44 x 45mm) 12,800 mah 
Two of these Traxxas batterys in series would be 16.8 v at full charge .

What size is your built up battery Stan ? Is it a on board loco battery or a power car battery ?

Sometimes people are concerned for space to mount / carry a battery in the loco , without dragging a power car along all the time









The new products just keeps getting better and better for our hobbies .


----------



## Rene (Dec 27, 2007)

continuous discharge current of 320Amps! So 2 of these, each the size of a smallish TV remote in series would easily start a 1:1 car! and for around the same price as a good car battery!! 

it would be funny to hide the 2 batteries somewhere in the dash, then go to an auto electrician and ask him to put a new car battery in, and watch him scratch his head as he tries to find it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Even funnier watching you snake 2 gauge wire into the dashboard! 

Yes, an amazing discharge rate, although starting the car would probably exhaust the batteries! 

Greg


----------

